# Bitrate in Audiograbber weniger als 128 kbit/s



## Tixiland (4. September 2005)

Hi,

ich würd gerne die Bitrate meiner MP3 Tracks minimieren. Momentan sind's 128 kbit/s und alle User mit Modems oder ISDN hören die Tracks, bei denen es sich um Sprachaufnahmen handelt, verzerrt.
Gibt es z.B. in Audiograbber eine Funktion die Bitrate geringer als 128 pro s zu erstellen? Bisher habe nur Funktionen ab 128 kbit/s entdeckt - oder eben eine benutzerdefinierte Einstellung mit der ich mich nicht auskenne.
Danke für alle hilfreichen Tipps!  
Besten Gruß,

Tixi


----------



## laCrizz (4. September 2005)

Darf man fragen warum du die Bitrate verringern willst?


----------



## Tixiland (4. September 2005)

Hi,
Klar!
Leider ist der Sound bei Usern mit Modem und ISDN verzerrt - die Ursache dafür soll vermutlich an der zu hohen Bitrate liegen. Je höher die Bitrate ist desto länger die ist Ladezeit, oder?! Wenn die Ladezeit kürzer werden sollte, damit die Tracks nicht mehr verzerrt sind, dann müsste doch eignetlich die Bitrate verringert werden, oder?!
Besten Gruß,
Tixi


----------



## laCrizz (5. September 2005)

Dann saug dir FreeRIP. Da kannst du die Bitrate bis zu 16 runterschrauben. Aber umso kleiner die Bitrate desto weniger gut hört sich das nachher an. Unter 128 sollte man eigentlich nich gehen......wahrscheinlich is das deswegen bei Audiograbber das Minimum...


----------



## sisela (5. September 2005)

Hi,
das geht auch mit dem Audiograbber (bei mir Version 1.8). Du bekommst ja den Lame Encoder mit. Dort steht unter dem Menüpunkt "mp3" folgende Kommandozeilenoption:
%s %d -b 160

die 160 am Ende ist meine Einstellung der Bitrate. Du kannst jetzt eine beliebige Bitrate einstellen indem du beispielsweise aus der 160 eine 56 machst.

mfg


----------



## Tixiland (8. September 2005)

Hi,

ich dank euch erst mal für die Antworten / Tipps und werde alles heute abend ausprobieren.
Eigentlich soltle es klappen - bis dahin: Alles Gute,
Tixi


----------



## Tixiland (8. September 2005)

Hi sisela,

ich hab deinen Rat befolgt und die Bitrate einfach am Ende von z.B. 128 auf 56 geändert. das komische ist leider daran, dass der Track im Netz beschleunigt ist. Die Stimme der Sprecherin kklingt jetzt wie Micky Mouse - ich werd mir den Effekt auf jeden Fall merken, viielleicht braucht man sowas ja mal  
Ich werd's mal mit FreeRip versuchen - oder geht es DOCH in Audiograbber?
Besten Gruß,

Tixi


----------



## sisela (9. September 2005)

Also solche Phänomene traten bei mir bisher nicht auf. Vielleicht liegts ja auch am Player. Wie wirds denn mit dem Audiograbber wiedergegeben?


----------



## Tixiland (10. September 2005)

Hi Sisela,

thx für dein Feedback    - die Einstellung die ich im Audiograbber verwende ist :
Lame 128 kbit/s joint stereo >> die Kbit/s habe ich dann einfach auf 56 reduziert.
Allerdings ist die Wiedergabe des tracks Offline perfekt - die Probelme mit der Beschleunigung des Tracks teten nur übers Internet auf.

Vielleicht kannst du ja etwas mit der AS des Players anfangen:

```
System.useCodepage = true;
function realStart() {
	for (var i = 1; i<=5; i++) {
		this["but"+i]._visible = true;
		this["but"+i].shine.gotoAndPlay(2);
	}
	but1.sym.gotoAndStop(2);
	but2.sym.gotoAndStop(1);
	but3.sym.gotoAndStop(4);
	but4.sym.gotoAndStop(6);
	but5.sym.gotoAndStop(5);
	isplaying = false;
	this.onEnterFrame = function() {
		// if (bar.hitTest(_parent._xmouse, _parent._ymouse)) {
		// bar.go();
		// } else {
		// bar.hold();
		// }
		vol += vol_spd;
		if (vol>100) {
			vol = 100;
		}
		if (vol<0) {
			vol = 0;
		}
		snd.setVolume(int(vol));
		vol_spd *= 1.1;
	};
}
// :::: init player ::::
var isplaying = false;
var vol_spd = 0;
var vol = 100;
but1._visible = false;
but2._visible = false;
but3._visible = false;
var snd = new Sound(this);
snd.onSoundComplete = function() {
	if (isplaying) {
		this.start();
	}
};
var files = new Array();
var infos = new Array();
var current_song = 0;
var xm = new XML();
xm.ignoreWhite = true;
xm.onLoad = function() {
	for (var i = 0; i<this.childNodes.length; i++) {
		files[i] = this.childNodes[i].attributes.src;
		infos[i] = this.childNodes[i].attributes.info;
	}
	begin();
};
xm.load("playlist.xml");
function begin() {
	this.onEnterFrame = function() {
		// display.setDisplay(infos[0]);
		realStart();
	};
}
// :::: actions ::::
function togglePlay() {
	isplaying = !isplaying;
	if (isplaying) {
		but3.sym.gotoAndStop(3);
		display.setDisplay(infos[current_song]);
		trace("PLAY SONG: "+files[current_song]);
		snd.loadSound(files[current_song], true);
		snd.start();
		bar.go();
	} else {
		but3.sym.gotoAndStop(4);
		display.setDisplay("");
		snd.stop();
		bar.hold();
	}
}
function volUp() {
	vol_spd = 1;
}
function volDown() {
	vol_spd = -1;
}
function stopVol() {
	vol_spd = 0;
}
function nextSong() {
	current_song++;
	if (current_song>=files.length) {
		current_song = 0;
	}
	if (current_song<0) {
		current_song = files.length-1;
	}
	isplaying = false;
	togglePlay();
}
function previousSong() {
	current_song--;
	if (current_song>=files.length) {
		current_song = 0;
	}
	if (current_song<0) {
		current_song = files.length-1;
	}
	isplaying = false;
	togglePlay();
}
```


----------

